
I deleted Julian Assange’s account.  - peter123
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2010/12/16/i-deleted-julian-assanges-account/
======
trouble
I wonder why Markus made a blog post out of this? If he just wanted to make
the point that POF deletes inactive profiles, why use Assange's as an example
considering that it is an example clouded with political controversy?

------
atomical
I don't like what I read but it's still better than 99% of the other nonsense
profiles. Most people describe themselves as if they are a different species
altogether. The traits he describes are at least patently human.

------
biot
Forget hacking Gawker Media, POF stores your plaintext password as it sends
out regular emails with your password included. Something like "In case you
forgot, your password is 'fred1234'".

------
warmfuzzykitten
Well, aren't you the cheeky one.

